# Joining the XD team!



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

i've done my homework, tested different models and have decided on the XD 9, i just don't know yet wether it's going to be the 4" or 3". when i tested the xd it was the 4" and it felt great in my hands. but the 3" with the mag. extention feels the same. the question is am i going to loose any accuracy if i go with the eazier to conceal 3". i hope to try some compitition shooting someday! also is there any tips you seasoned XD guys can give on maintaning and getting the most out of my xd.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My XD SC 9 is my first 9mm. It is every bit as accurate from 15 yards as my XD ,40 Tactical with the 5" barrel. The XD SC feels a bit top heavy until you load it up with a full mag. Then, it balances out and you're ready to begin. I have shot very well with the non-extended grip also. I really like this gun. If you're going to get into competition shooting, I don't think the XD SC is the right gun,but for a CCW and home defense, it is great. I've carried mine for a week now, mostly unloaded because I only have 3 range sessions with it so far, just to get the feel of it and it's been no problem at all. I've carried it both IWB and in a paddle holster. You won't go wrong with this choice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For almost any kind of competition, the 4" - or better yet the 5" - XD is the way to go. 

The 3" gun will do a passable job in getting you conversant with IDPA shooting. The XD is (properly) considered a single-action pistol, putting you in IDPA's Enhanced Service Pistol category, and thus (I think improperly) pitted against 1911s, which are easier to shoot fast and well than the XD.

I do not know of another type of shooting where a 3" XD would be remotely competitive. The 4" or 5" guns would get you started in IPSC/USPSA, though if you get hooked on that you will quickly dispense with the XD.

Best solution is to buy the 3" gun for carry and one of the bigger guns for matches. This way the trigger time on the big gun will make you familiar with the little gun.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> For almost any kind of competition, the 4" - or better yet the 5" - XD is the way to go.
> 
> The 3" gun will do a passable job in getting you conversant with IDPA shooting. The XD is (properly) considered a single-action pistol, putting you in IDPA's Enhanced Service Pistol category, and thus (I think improperly) pitted against 1911s, which are easier to shoot fast and well than the XD.
> 
> ...


Luv my new XD9sc. It's a perfect CCW but not really practical for competiton shooting IMHP.

I've decided to use my Beretta 92FS in the production class of local IPSC matches. I luv my 92, but it was way too big as a daily carry gun. So as a result - the XD. The 92 is an excellent shooter and a few other local member use it as well. I'm not setup to re-load yet - so 9mm is practical for matches.

Look into PEARCE GRIP EXTENDERS for your pinky finger on the XD. I have them on my 10rnd mags and they work/feel great.

*FYI *-_And whatever gun you decide on to compete with in IPSC/IDPA, some thing I never considered after I got all the nesessary gear - a good set of aftermarket mag base plates or extra mags! I've seen quite a few shooters manage to break mag bases by dropping them on the concrete floor during mag changes at our indoor matches._:smt022

_I've got 3 extra base plates on order. + bought 2 more mags._


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> The 3" gun will do a passable job in getting you conversant with IDPA shooting. The XD is (properly) considered a single-action pistol, putting you in IDPA's Enhanced Service Pistol category, and thus (I think improperly) pitted against 1911s, which are easier to shoot fast and well than the XD.


True. I scored higher during the Classifier than the guy with a Glock yet he got Sharp Shooter and I only got Marksman. Oh well. I normally compete with myself anyway.



Mike Barham said:


> Best solution is to buy the 3" gun for carry and one of the bigger guns for matches. This way the trigger time on the big gun will make you familiar with the little gun.


Agreed. I have an XD40 3" for concealed carry, an XD45 4" for home defense and I shoot IDPA with an XD9 4". If I ever have to use either self defense pistol, I know it will operate just like what I train with.


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

:smt112:smt005:supz:well my permit to carry just came in the mail so looks like i might be doing some shopping this weekend.:smt023 still haven't made up my mind on the 3" or 4" yet. leaning towards the 4" right now. i think i will just hold them both and pick the one that i am leaning towards at the time.


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

:smt023 just orderd the 4" all black!


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

CONGRATS! Wise decision, my experience tells me you will not be disappointed.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's great! Let us know how you like it. You won't regret it.

-Jeff-


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

picked it up this morning! :smt023went out late afternoon and shoot 128 rounds threw it and now i have absolutly no doubt that i made the right decision. it fits right, looks great, reliable, and fun to shoot. i would have shot more but it was cold as hell and not alot of fun reloading. my groupings were great but consistantly to the left, and my thumb knuckle on my hand is a little sore but other than those 2 things.... its perfect


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! Another shooter in love with his XD  Keep us updated as you put more rounds through it.

-Jeff-


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I traded in my Kahr for XD-9sc I am going shooting later today since the weather was crap over the weekend. So far the gun fits me better, and I like the thumb indentation, considering my right thumb has had surgery on it.

So far much more impressed with it, and wish I had held one before the Kahr.










Cheers

Bobby


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks great, doesn't look like you need the extended mag. When I get back to Iowa City and pick up my XD9sc which is sitting there waiting for me I will probably look to trade my 16 round extended mag for another 10-round as I don't need to make the grip on my sub-compact the same length as my Service model. That would kind of defeat the purpose of having the XDsc for me. Enjoy it!

-Jeff-


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I am just gonna piggy back on this thread, no sense in 2 for 1 subject right?

I went shooting Monday before work. Let me tell ya, at 25ft I was as accurate as I could be at ONLY 15ft with the Kahr PM9. To me this is a substantial increase in accurancey. I am not sure I want them yet but got the Pearce grip extensions in mind, I will fire the gun more before I push that button. Mine came with the 16rd mag, I am gonna hang onto it for home defense purposes and will pick up 1 or 2 more 10 round mags to rotate duty.

I know I am still flinching between shots, and its making me fire low and to the right a bit. Its been some time since I have been shooting regularly and will go away with more practice.

EDIT: I am flinching due to over anticipating the shots.. Also Jeff did you pick yours up yet?

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

1000 rounds through my XD. I had it in mind that I would photograph any wear after 1000 but it doesn't look any worse than it did after the first 50.

I really like the way it has broken in. I can keep 10 rounds on a 6" Shoot n See at 7-8 yards. I used the extended grip mag a few times after I got it but pretty much only use the compact lately.

This is the worst of it...


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 1200 thru my XD 40 service and have the same wear. Love this gun. Thinking of getting a XDsc9 to carrry IWB, lol, have to get my wife An AR first.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

++1


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy both... (XD9SC and a matching XD9 Tactical) Cheaper than a 1911! Same holsters, same mags, same trigger, etc...

Enjoy! I have the XD9SC and an XD45 Service.

I just wish they had a XD45SC!


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> 1000 rounds through my XD. I had it in mind that I would photograph any wear after 1000 but it doesn't look any worse than it did after the first 50.
> 
> I really like the way it has broken in. I can keep 10 rounds on a 6" Shoot n See at 7-8 yards. I used the extended grip mag a few times after I got it but pretty much only use the compact lately.
> 
> This is the worst of it...


HEEEY!! My XD did the same thing with the slight marring on the top. That's normal than?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

b-diddy said:


> HEEEY!! My XD did the same thing with the slight marring on the top. That's normal than?


Yea, that's normal. Here's what it will look like after 10,000 rounds.

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7111


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> Yea, that's normal. Here's what it will look like after 10,000 rounds.
> 
> http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7111


PHEW!

That's a relief. I thought I had something rubbing that shouldn't be. Like Oprah's thighs. :mrgreen:

Thanks for the pics. I'm a long way from putting that many rounds through my gun but I'm hoping to get it out more this summer.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most pistols will show wear on the barrel hood. It's perfectly normal, and the mark of the man who actually _uses_ his pistol, versus the collector. Carry on.


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

got about 400 rounds through mine now, and i just simply love this gun no issues with the gun whatsoever. mags are nice and broaken in now and eazy to load. my only issue is that i am shootin consistantly to the left. the groups are great, i can cover them with my fist at 10 yards, there just to the left. how do i correct this without simply aiming alittle right? and anybody use those 30 round mags they sell in theres? or would you be better off just getting more factory mags?


----------



## kellen (Mar 18, 2008)

My groupings are to the left too. Granted I am new to shooting, but seems odd.

This common among new shooters or perhaps the gun?

I was 15-25 out, about 4" left.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I started to notice my shots were hitting a little left. I took a close look at my gun and realized my rear sight was a little off. There are two notches, front and rear that the sights should sit between. This is what my rear sight looked like before my gunsmith straightened it up.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> I started to notice my shots were hitting a little left. I took a close look at my gun and realized my rear sight was a little off. There are two notches, front and rear that the sights should sit between. This is what my rear sight looked like before my gunsmith straightened it up.


That's a pretty big diff. Did Springfield pick up the tab for the repair?


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

There was no tab. My gunsmith straightened it up for free.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I went to range a 2nd time and was a bit better, I will make a trip once a week since the range is close to work.

I can tell I am still flitchinga bit, but that will improve with my overall comfort with the gun. I ordered and Pearce Grip Extension, I will probably order 3 or 4 more clips for when I practice. My hands really fatigued releoading the mag myself on the spot, it would be wise to do this with spare mags the nite before so my hands are rested.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

khellandros66 said:


> Well I went to range a 2nd time and was a bit better, I will make a trip once a week since the range is close to work.
> 
> I can tell I am still flitchinga bit, but that will improve with my overall comfort with the gun. I ordered and Pearce Grip Extension, I will probably order 3 or 4 more clips for when I practice. My hands really fatigued releoading the mag myself on the spot, it would be wise to do this with spare mags the nite before so my hands are rested.
> 
> ...


Keep practicing and especially do some dry-firing at home, that will help. The magazine springs will also loosen up as they break in and will become easier and less painful to reload. It will all come in good practice and that's the best part because the practice is so much fun :smt033:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey how about duringa cleaning, and installing my Pearce extension I noticed my rear sight is off about 1/16th an in to the left side (looking from atop and down the length of the gun)

IDK if my dad hasa sight adjuster or not, if not I am gonna have to take it to asmith to nudge back on center.

Cheers
Bobby


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Buy both... (XD9SC and a matching XD9 Tactical) Cheaper than a 1911! Same holsters, same mags, same trigger, etc...
> 
> Enjoy! I have the XD9SC and an XD45 Service.
> 
> I just wish they had a XD45SC!


Yeah where is the 45SC??? I'd get one. Im not a big fan of a 40 but I would take a 45 in a heartbeat. I'll settle for a 9 for now i guess...if i ever make up my mind on what gun to get.


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> True. I scored higher during the Classifier than the guy with a Glock yet he got Sharp Shooter and I only got Marksman. Oh well. I normally compete with myself anyway.
> 
> Agreed. I have an XD40 3" for concealed carry, an XD45 4" for home defense and I shoot IDPA with an XD9 4". If I ever have to use either self defense pistol, I know it will operate just like what I train with.


While I know the Glock pulls the striker...yada yada yada, the stock Glock trigger is still sweeter. There is no reason they should get a 10% handicap in IDPA. Flipping Glockophiles.

But, if you think about it, they are saying that Glocks are so poorly made that if your opponent can shoot a Glock at .89 of the rate of the XD gunner, the two are evenly capable pistoleers.....hmmmm that implies that the out of the box XD is 10% better than an out of the box Glock.

Yes, I own both. But since I have to shoot in ESP with my XD, I just E my P all out!


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

get the 4", it shoots better and conceales just as easy


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

GunnBugg said:


> While I know the Glock pulls the striker...yada yada yada, the stock Glock trigger is still sweeter. There is no reason they should get a 10% handicap in IDPA. Flipping Glockophiles.
> 
> But, if you think about it, they are saying that Glocks are so poorly made that if your opponent can shoot a Glock at .89 of the rate of the XD gunner, the two are evenly capable pistoleers.....hmmmm that implies that the out of the box XD is 10% better than an out of the box Glock.
> 
> Yes, I own both. But since I have to shoot in ESP with my XD, I just E my P all out!


The XD being an ESP pistol bothered me for about a week. Just put yourself in a different category from the Glocks. It's like you're running a different race. I shot better than the guy shooting a Glock and he got SS and I got MM rating. Oh well. I know I shoot better than him. That's good enough for me.


----------

